# Ford F250 Confusion



## BellevueMtn (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey,

I've got a 1999 F-250 Superduty with a 7.3L Powerstroke diesel in it. I am looking to fit it with a plow to get a little business started as I just moved to a very snowy, mountainous region about 45 minutes outside of Denver, Colorado. 

I was trying to fit a plow to my rig through both Western and Fisher dealers and I ran into a bit of trouble. When the dealers asked me for my front and rear axle ratings, they came up kinda weird from the sticker on the driver's door. He expected that the front axle would have a rating (FGAWR) of either 4800lbs or 5200lbs. Mine has a rating of 4970lbs. Right in the middle. Here is where it gets even weirder. 

When the dealer puts in a front minimum GAWR of 4800, it comes up with a rear minimum GAWR of 6084lbs, whereas my sticker says that the rear GAWR is also 4970lbs. In Western's system, they get the same rear GAWR of 6084lbs whether they input the front GAWR at 4800 or 5200lbs. Only thing the system gets right is the GVWR of 8800lbs. That matches the sticker on my truck. 

The reason I am concerned with this is that when they put in the lower front GAWR of 4800lbs, their system will only allow them to install one plow on my truck that is lighter duty, and more expensive. If they input the higher front GAWR of 5200, their system gives them ALL KINDS of options of what I can go for...and ones they have in stock. 

You see my dilemma. Any help will be appreciated to clear this mess up. 

Thanks! 

BellevueMtn


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Just put a plow on it and don't worry about it.


----------



## BellevueMtn (Feb 9, 2011)

*Damned*



cretebaby;1236636 said:


> Just put a plow on it and don't worry about it.


I really wish I could, but the dealers won't install it because they are afraid of getting sued if I smash into someone. It also voids the warranty if I don't have the dealer install it...damned if I do and damned if I don't, right?


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

ask them what type of plow have they installed on other f250???


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Tell your dealer he's a pu$$y. We put whatever plow anybody wants on anything.


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Find a different dealer. One who can figure things out for themselves instead of having a computer tell him how to do it.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

lazyike;1236709 said:


> Find a different dealer. One who can figure things out for themselves instead of having a computer tell him how to do it.


sounds like a better idea lol...its a 3/4 ton work truck. you should have more than one option for a plow on it


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

get a dealer who knows what they're talking about instead of guessing through a computer.


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

If you're still having this issue, I suspect the problem is that highly-touted 7.3L PSD that you've got in there. The dealer is using Western's QuickMatch system that you can use right from their website here:

http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/quickmatch.php

If you put in the specs for your truck, with a FGAWR of 4800, you'll get only the Midweight plow as an option. However, if you do the exact same specs with the 5.4L V8, you'll get every option you can have for a pickup truck. I'm guessing the added weight of that sexy diesel is what's limiting your options...


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, it's the added weight of the diesel that's eating up your "useable" axle weight rating. According to the ematch/quickmatch i could put a 9'6" xtreme v stainless on my 2004...... if it wasn't diesel. Seems incredibly counter-intuitive. Sure you could put that 9 footer on there, but how well will it push deep, wet snow with the 5.4? I had a '99 with the 5.4, it was a dog, and it only had an 8' Arctic Pro poly on it. I hated that truck, it's what convinced me to get a diesel. I also got the argument from the dealer about "overloading" the wheel bearings, so i looked into it, the wheel bearings on the 250 have the same part # as the 350. So i figure that means that the only issue with "overloading" is the brakes and springs. 

Rant over...lol


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Another reason I bought a gas truck....


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can't find a local dealer to install what you want, then wait till spring buy a used set up and put on what ever you want. I have a diesel in my 95 K 2500 and still have a 9.2 Boss v haning off the front of it with no problems at all. To top it off I carry about 1500 pounds of salt in the truck all winter with no problems either.


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

Gix1k4;1239715 said:


> Yes, it's the added weight of the diesel that's eating up your "useable" axle weight rating. According to the ematch/quickmatch i could put a 9'6" xtreme v stainless on my 2004...... if it wasn't diesel. Seems incredibly counter-intuitive. *Sure you could put that 9 footer on there, but how well will it push deep, wet snow with the 5.4?* I had a '99 with the 5.4, it was a dog, and it only had an 8' Arctic Pro poly on it. I hated that truck, it's what convinced me to get a diesel. I also got the argument from the dealer about "overloading" the wheel bearings, so i looked into it, the wheel bearings on the 250 have the same part # as the 350. So i figure that means that the only issue with "overloading" is the brakes and springs.
> 
> Rant over...lol


That's why you get the 6.8L V10 instead...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Rico T.;1239752 said:


> That's why you get the 6.8L V10 instead...


With him but...

If I were you, just get X code 6k rated springs which bring the FGAWR up to 5200. Have a reputable mechanic sign off on it and bring him the receipt, or find a different dealer. I would install snow plow prep springs regardless of what plow you mount.


----------



## captscottyt (Feb 16, 2010)

Pinky Demon you are correct 6.8 liter is a great motor i have 210K on my 1999 f-250. The reason i went gas was because when i bought the truck new they said that with a diesel,8ft bed and extended cab i would "overload the front axle weight". I went gas have never had a problem towing even my H30 loader with it. Also knock on wood i have never had to change the front wheel bearing in my truck yet. buy the plow you want fromthe dealer have them put it in the bed of your truck go home and just spend the 2-3 hours to install it. I run a 7' 6" western pro plow have been running this size plow on all my trucks. But to move snow i have my machines with snow boxes way more effecient then a plow(depending on your lots)


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Buy the plow you want and install it yourself.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*I had the same problem*

BellevueMtn

I have a 08 F250 with a heavy 6.4l diesel. It doesn't compute on a plow calculator and I was concerned about overstressing my truck. My front GAWR is 5600 lbs and it should be 6000 or something like that but they didn't sell any with the plow prep package due to the weight of the diesel apparently.

My very experienced Boss dealer said not to worry about it; so far so good, I hardly can tell the plow is there when I lift it off the ground.

Where are you in CO? I used to live in Silverthorne and may be headed back soon. I wish I was there with my plow now. It truly is God's country.

Rick


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Tell them its gas buy the plow, have a buddy help you install it. It's pretty simple, if you know your way around tools at all you could do it in a weekend or less.
Good luck!!


----------



## 100InchHammer (Aug 6, 2010)

Why are you buying new to start with anyway? Find an older plow and brackets that mount to your truck and a mech to install them. You'll be plowing snow for under $1500 for a 7.5' with wings and a quick detach Meyers pump mount. I am guessing you would like to make a profit doing this??? 

I am running a 79 Chevy heavy 1/2 ton shortbed with an old Western cable operated plow. I have less than $3200 in the entire outfit and it pushes as good as most other pickup/plow trucks and better than you would imagine. I paid for my entire rig in my first season just starting out. Chances are it will take you multiple seasons to pay for just your plow. 

I wouldn't recommend such an old truck if you don't do your own wrenching, but you get the picture. You don't need the overhead and all that upfront cost.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Find a new dealer, they also told you there wasn't a warranty if they didn't install it? That's not true. If you buy new just do cash and carry, install it yourself. It will probably take you a full day by yourself. Remember anti seize and dielectric grease are your friend. Guys on here would help you if you had any questions they might even post pics of where stuff is mounted on their trucks.


----------

